# What does a completely unmixed track sound like?



## Rv5

I'm on an adventure, creating a series of YouTube videos.

First video, Adele's Rolling in the Deep:


Second video: Game of Thrones Theme + extended theme and fan trailer:


Third video: The Walking Dead Theme + fan teaser trailer


If you want to come along on the journey and check out how it comes together, what tools and resources are used or just fancy sayin' hello:

Twitter: https://twitter.com/ThePiscesRising
Instagram: https://instagram.com/thepiscesrising/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ThePiscesRising

Or ask away on here. Keep the epic /on

-----------------

Dec '17 New Video:


----------



## Rv5

Was really excited to get a tweet from Bear McCreary about this! Just uploaded the next video. My cover of The Walking Dead Theme Tune:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjW9BADe9ck


----------



## donbodin

Ross, 

Congrats on your series! I just subscribed and will keep an eye out for new videos. 

I know how difficult it is to create videos but it looks like your off to a great start and a tip of the hat from Bear counts as a win for the entire week!

Would love to see a BTS video hear sample tracks vs live tracks and how you layer the mix.


----------



## Rv5

Hey Don,

Thanks kindly! Yeah was buzzing - he tweeted again about the finished video, so very cool. Hopefully get some more videos coming soon with behind the scenes and behind the mix videos later in the year, will shout you up once they're done. Enjoying your website and reviews, looks like a lot of work, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Rv5

A few sneaky shots from the past couple of weeks!


----------



## Rv5

Been a wee while since the last update! The last couple of years have seen a few set backs, but here's a quick update as things get back in motion.

One definite highlight was working with Junges Vokalensemble Hannover: http://www.vokalensemble-hannover.de/ger/

A fantastic choir who partake in some great projects and collaborations. They are up for doing some more projects with the Pisces Rising channel, possibly some sampling down the line...










They are featured in the following:
*Video 4 - Doctor Who Theme*


Couldn't stay away from Game of Thrones and had chance to work with a friend, Sarah whose voice I love:
*Video 5 - Rains of Castamere from Game of Thrones*


*More of Sarah here: *


*Video 6 - Arcade Fire: Abraham's Daughter*


End of 2015 also saw a 'release' of my first sample library: Church Bells, a playable set of the 12 Bells of an Historical English Church:
http://www.ross-sampson.com/store/product/church-bells-vol-1

And 2017 sees me taking my love of samples and sampling to the realm of looking to set up a new Sample Library company with a possible release early August. In regards to vlogs: I did vlog the making of Game of Thones a few years back, so this may be finished. Earlier this year began behind the scenes making of upcoming video: Light of the Seven which is in production, and am considering the same for my journey setting up a Sample Library company, could be a fun continuation of this adventure, so more content coming soon(ish)!


----------



## Rv5

A few years late... but coming soon... @Spitfire Team @christianhenson


----------



## Rv5

Alongside setting up new sample venture Waverunner Audio, the last few months have been busy recording/filming the next video; a rendition of Light of the Seven from Game of Thrones. Editing/mixing underway. After relocating to Nottingham, UK, it's been great to work with some local talent: The Harlequin Chamber choir (members from Nottingham Harmonic) and use of the beautiful grand piano and stunning Binns organ at Nottingham Albert Hall, plus some old London friends. Very excited about this one! Making of and 'behind the mix' coming soon after.


----------



## Rv5

Well, Light of the Seven is nearing completion. I've edited the footage and currently on to the colour correction and grading stage. Grading videos is always a tough one, especially with these videos as they're shot in multiple locations, with different cameras and different lighting. The process has massive impact on the overall feel, vibe and emotion. It's very entwined with with telling of a narrative, so it's worth spending some time on. It's also very easy to over-do, say by pulling up a preset and having a very coloured/saturated look which can be immediately pleasing, but in context overbearing, kinda like pulling up that high shelf...Sometimes less is more. I do however, like a very contrasted look, with blacks very black. And to suite the Game of Thrones feel, have pulled blues up for that Winter is Coming vibe...

It's akin to mixing... it's subjective, but overdoing it is easy to do. Here are a few before and after's of the grading so far... I generally do an initial grade, 1st pass. Then step away for a day or two, and come back to it, usually dialing everything back! Here's pass 1:


UNGRADED:





GRADED:





UNGRADED:





GRADED:





UNGRADED:





GRADED:





The general grading settings (I'm using Adobe Premiere's Lumetri Colour)











For general film/photo tips, I'm a big fan of this channel for anyone into similar (also developers, vloggers, creators - some really useful stuff in the channel beyond colour grade tips!):

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3DkFux8Iv-aYnTRWzwaiBA


----------



## Rv5

And hello new part of the forum! Back when I started in 2015 this area of the forum didn't exist, but Mr @Mike Greene agrees this is a better home for the journey. Excited to share more soon.


----------



## Rv5

The next 'epic renditions' video is finally complete. First recordings were at the beginning of the year, starting in London, ending in Nottingham via Wales. Very lucky to have been granted use of the Binn's Organ at Nottingham Albert Hall, and to work with the Harlequin Chamber Choir (members of the Nottingham Harmonic Choir). This has been quite the journey.

I'll head into the mix and the use of samples in the track at a later point. Something that came out fairly well was writing the choir parts in close triads to achieve that fuller, larger choir sound. I'll also post parts and stems for people to have a play around with. Anyway! Here she blows:


----------



## a_j

This is a fascinating series of videos!

Are there perhaps any stems/raws and/or sheet music available from the recording sessions? It is rare to find any mixing tutorials for female vocals with orchestral instruments, so these professionally arranged and recorded songs could be very educational.

(The Arcade Fire cover has a particularly intriguing arrangement.)


----------



## Rv5

a_j said:


> This is a fascinating series of videos!
> 
> Are there perhaps any stems/raws and/or sheet music available from the recording sessions? It is rare to find any mixing tutorials for female vocals with orchestral instruments, so these professionally arranged and recorded songs could be very educational.
> 
> (The Arcade Fire cover has a particularly intriguing arrangement.)



Thanks aj - I'll be uploading stems in due course, some in whole and some in part, possibly sheet music. It's been a wee while coming, but over the coming year I'll be uploading 'behind the mix' and 'making ofs'.

In the meantime I've uploaded both mixed and raw stems for one of the acoustic tracks:

Video here:



Stems here:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/ross-s-stems.63085/

Thanks for your interest and I look forward to sharing the above with you!


----------



## Rv5

Next video in the series! 2018 will see more focus on computer game music, starting off here with Gerudo Valley from the Legend of Zelda series:


----------



## Rv5

Hey all, the channel is approaching an amazing 50,000 subscribers, currently on course to hit in a couple months. I've been collecting samples from the very first session, starting in 2013 with the 13 piece brass section from the Adele video, and I'll be releasing some of the results in the run up to big old five-o (k), releasing through new venture Waverunner Audio.

To start with, here are the Kodos and Anvils found in the Epic Walking Dead Video.

https://goo.gl/q86ycr (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
data-src="http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pictures/KodosAnvilsBF.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pictures/KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
data-url="http://www.waverunneraudio.com/pictures/KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="KodosAnvilsBF.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

2 Kodos
8rr
5-6 Velocity Layers
Hit L Side
Hit R Side
Double Hit
Clack L Side
Clack R Side
Double Hit
Variety of Anvil hits and taps
4 Mic Positions
Requires Full Version of Kontakt: 5.6+

DOWNLOAD:
https://goo.gl/q86ycr



​


----------



## N.Caffrey

Thank you! I look forward to your releases. I used recently your brass on a project


----------



## Rv5

N.Caffrey said:


> Thank you! I look forward to your releases. I used recently your brass on a project



Thanks @N.Caffrey and glad you're finding use with the brass! Legato update coming soon as per the other thread, and a trickle of releases from the YouTube sessions!


----------



## Rv5

-​


----------



## mc_deli

Amazing
And amazing you look so much like LM!

How do you finance these recording sessions?


----------



## Rv5

mc_deli said:


> Amazing
> And amazing you look so much like LM!
> 
> How do you finance these recording sessions?



Well, funnily enough some sampling session recently have been funded by Messi lookalike work...

The YouTube sessions; the majority is an investment of time from everyone where the money made goes into a pot to pay everyone + extra where everyone will share in any success, all on the understanding there might not be any (the Adele video for example has made about $200) however it includes the whole channel output. The channel itself doesn't generate much though I believe there is a huge potential yet to be realised. As long as no one is making money where other's aren't, everything is 100% transparent and people know the score (pun intended), then all seems good.


----------



## Rv5

-​


----------



## Rv5

Hey Vi-ers, would love to invite you to the premiere of a new concept. I've always been fascinated with the performance aspect of virtual instruments/sample libraries. Often these highly energetic pieces composed using the latest in sampling technology are simply presented in a screen grab of a DAW, which certainly serves a functional purpose, but I want to explore a deeper artistic relation. This inspired the #midiart presentations I'm planning with Waverunner Audio, such as for John's Guitar:



and the Seven Days piece: 



So in continuing with the 'epic renditions' project, I've covered Aron Chupa's I'm an Albatraoz. Been a lot of fun and some time in the making due to my limited After Effects knowledge and need to learn as I edit, but it's now ready for release and think it might be of interest to folk round here as it's a 'one man orchestra' performance using Spitfire, Strezov, Embertone and use of the TEC Breath Controller.

I'll be answering questions just before and around the time!

*Tune in 27th March, 6pm GMT (2PM EDT, 11am PDT) *



Might not be your thing, but if so look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Rv5

Here's the latest! "One Man Virtual Orchestra" concept: performing each part live and presenting in a 3d space format. Was a fun track to orchestrate: AronChupa's I'm an Albatraoz -


----------



## Rv5

Been a wee while (still can't sing):


----------



## Rv5

-​


----------

